# Sigma 150–600mm F5-6.3 DG DN OS | Sports



## AlanF (Aug 4, 2021)

150-600mm F5-6.3 DG DN OS | Sports | Lenses | SIGMA Corporation


Information about the SIGMA lens 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG DN OS




www.sigma-global.com




It's just for the Sony E for now but maybe is a foretaste of things to come for us. Price is £1195 in the UK. Weight is 2.1 kg (presumably plus a couple of hundred gram with the hood etc), which is just on the heavy side for me but lighter than the original sports. The MTFs look good - theoretically similar to the 100-500mm at telephoto end but weaker at 150mm, and slightly better than the original Sigma Sports.


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 6, 2021)

AlanF said:


> 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG DN OS | Sports | Lenses | SIGMA Corporation
> 
> 
> Information about the SIGMA lens 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG DN OS
> ...


Yes, this does look like an exciting and interesting quality telezoom lens indeed. Certainly hope it will be made available for RF mount... but there area AF (& IBIS) Canon algorithms and protocols which mean that in some respects Canon RF lenses may be best for future compatibility / utilising all functionality.

What you wrote above Alan, is a good summary. The price of £1195 in the UK is reasonable. The Canon RF 100-500mm is a great lens indeed, but it's currently $4,500 AUD here in Australia, which is a significant amount of money for the lens that it is. Therefore I would seriously consider the Sigma 150-600mm as an option... 

I am looking at all the available options to transition my lenses from EF (& some EF-S) to RF mount. I know the EF->RF adapter works well... that's another story. 

Really hoping that Sigma (& other manufacturers, including Tamron) will be able to have lenses that work really well on RF soon... this would be a serious consideration for me if AF, lens stabilisation+IBIS are quick and accurate, and that the image quality (sharpness, contrast, colour and rendering) are of high standards.

Regards

PJ


----------



## AlanF (Sep 2, 2021)

Reviewed by ePhotozine https://www.ephotozine.com/article/sigma-150-600mm-f-5-6-3-dg-dn-os-sport-lens-review-35605

Central sharpness described as "very good", but falls off at 400-600mm.


----------

